# Great Pianist Joachim Achucarro NEW recording, Siena 2008



## serentan (May 15, 2009)

Just to put out there, a beautiful recording of a live concert with Joachim Achucarro at 8o odd years of age... Full concert and then three biggies for encores, all such pure music, rare in these times of flying fingers and empty hearted playing ... This took place at Accademia Musicale Chigiana in Siena last fall, 2008. Program included Navarra of Albeniz, Andaluzza of De Falla, 4 Preludes and the Nocturn in Mi bemol maggiore, op 9, n2 de Chopin, Nocturn op 9, n2 for the left hand of Scriabin, Claie de Lune and Feux d'artifice de Debussy.. can be found at www.carozze.it at Le Carrozze Records, who are recording engineers for the Chigiana. A treasure!


----------

